# Green fresh Colombian Coffee



## maujai (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a high quality Colombian coffee in green beans for a sale. Or can be roasted to your taste or necessities.

If you need any additional information about the coffee like the profile of the cup, and the traceability don hesitate in contact me at

Colombian Coffee Trail

Phone: 01732865654

The coffees are a single origin, and remember we do customised roasted

: drink:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please post an introduction and more details about yourself and about the coffee

Taste profile, farm, altitude, age of greens etc

We do not normally allow commercial offers as the first post, and have moved this to the offers section


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't you just love spammers!?


----------

